# Best Source for Tree Fern panels?



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know a really good source for large tree fern panels? I found Terra5Design.com but it looks like the website is old...not sure if they are still selling.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

This is where I used to buy mine from, it is the cheapest I know of. 

http://www.calwesttropical.com/


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I just got a tip from Pumilo and found this website. It is about 1/2 the price of any other site I've found!!! Sweet!

Tropical Plant Products. Treefern Boards


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Kaity said:


> I just got a tip from Pumilo and found this website. It is about 1/2 the price of any other site I've found!!! Sweet!
> 
> Tropical Plant Products. Treefern Boards


Calwest is cheaper. 360" square for under 10 bucks. Weird though, they don't sell the larger panels like they used to. A while back I bought 60 8x8 panels.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That is a good deal at Calwest but they only come in 6"x6" panels. Does anyone have experience with using lots of smaller panels vs. one large panel? Is it noticable?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

In case you're interested, my first three vivs have fern panel backs. It takes a while, but stuff does grow on it. Now I use a combination of cork bark and clay background (I glue the cork bark to the back and fill in with clay. I have found that mosses and plants grow faster and more vigorously on this type of background and it's no more trouble to set up than fern panels.

I was lucky and found about 10 12x12 panels at a local nursery for a couple of bucks each and bought them out (ended up with 10). You can get cork bark really cheap at the reptile shows where you can buy it in bulk and not pay shipping.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Kaity said:


> That is a good deal at Calwest but they only come in 6"x6" panels. Does anyone have experience with using lots of smaller panels vs. one large panel? Is it noticable?


If you are good at it you can get the smaller pieces to blend togther. Once you add plants it is hardly noticeable. Unfortunately Calwest is discontinuing to carry tree fern after they sell the remainder.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I like using smaller panels. If there's a gap stuff sphagnum into it and your epiphytes will thank you.


----------

